# Any military jobs for me out there?



## Fadiko (3 Feb 2014)

I am currently in a state of deep depression.

I have recently found out that I was colorblind and I am 70% deaf.
When I knew about this, I immediatly called up the recuitment center and told them to delete my file. There is no use
wasting their time, knowing full well I will fail the medical exam.

I wanted to be in the military my whole life. It's been my life long dream to serve along with my brothers and sisters
and to serve the country. This has all been blown away by genetics.

I am still clining to that small hope that there is a chance for me. Maybe there is a job within the military that allows my
disability while still being out in the front? Fellow comrades, is there such a job in the military that will accept me regardless
of my condition?


----------



## lambeosaurus (3 Feb 2014)

As far as I know, unfortunately, the base medical standards are the same for every trade.


----------



## Fadiko (4 Feb 2014)

I thought so...

Thanks for your information.


----------



## Pusser (4 Feb 2014)

Have you considered the Cadet Instructors Cadre (CIC), which has significantly lower medical standards?  It's primary role is youth leadership, but it is still part of the Canadian Forces.  Don't underestimate the CIC's role.  The training and mentorship of the leaders of tomorrow, whether or not cadets choose military careers when they become adults, is a pretty important task.


----------



## The_Falcon (4 Feb 2014)

Once again, if you are not medical personnel, you should not be commenting on what the medical standards are for any trade, including CIC.  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/112199.0.html

OP if you want answers regarding your situation, you need to talk to the people who gave you the bad news in the first place. 

Hatchet Man
Army.ca Staff


----------

